
Cyber-Related Sanctions Designations - drumttocs8
https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/OFAC-Enforcement/Pages/20161229.aspx
======
tptacek
The groups identified are sort of interesting; for instance, there's
"AUTONOMOUS NONCOMMERCIAL ORGANIZATION PROFESSIONAL ASSOCIATION OF DESIGNERS
OF DATA PROCESSING SYSTEMS", which is either the most or least ominous hacker
group name ever, and "ESAGE LAB", which has a zine!

According to Brian Krebs, the people named here have been on the FBI's most-
wanted list for a long time.

~~~
fixxer
Two on the FBI list

[https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/cyber/alexsey-
belan](https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/cyber/alexsey-belan)

[https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/cyber/evgeniy-mikhailovich-
bogach...](https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/cyber/evgeniy-mikhailovich-bogachev)

------
news_to_me
Does anyone have any good context for this? I.e., what are the political and
economic implications of this?

Does it even matter if Trump is so soft on Russia? Won't he just revert this
decision in January?

~~~
mcphage
> Won't he just revert this decision in January?

He might, but now that the ball is in motion, it's the difference between him
just doing nothing and letting it get swept under the rug, and him explicitly
killing an active investigation against the recommendations of his
intelligence organizations. It'll look a lot worse for him to do so.

~~~
ams6110
Assuming his intelligence organizations hold to those recommendations. This
whole thing smells of politics. Where was all this concern 2, 4, 6 years ago?
You think cyber attacks weren't going on then?

~~~
mcphage
> This whole thing smells of politics. Where was all this concern 2, 4, 6
> years ago? You think cyber attacks weren't going on then?

It sounds like you're both complaining that the government is doing _anything_
about cyber attacks, while also complaining that it hasn't done _enough_ about
cyber attacks.

~~~
yarou
I think he's complaining about the suspicious timing of the sanctions. In
which case it would be 100% political.

~~~
mcphage
> In which case it would be 100% political.

Suspicious timing? What's suspicious? Absolutely it's related to the formal
sanctions of the US against Russia—what could that possibly be apart from
politics?

~~~
ams6110
My complaint about the timing. I expect we'll also soon see some news releases
or official government statements from Moscow about NSA and CIA hacking of
Russian cyber systems.

------
dogma1138
My condolences to anyone who shares a given name with any one on the
sanctioned list or worse one of their aliases.

Had an acquaintance who had the misfortune on traveling with a fairly fresh
passport while sharing a name with some one on the list he was held for 6
hours at O'Hare for winning that lottery.

------
kushti
What are accusations about, to start with?

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
That russia hacked the DNC and Podesta's email, and gave their emails to
wikileaks (something with assange explicitly denies), thus exposing how the
DNC was rigging the primaries against Sanders (DNC hack) and how corrupt the
clinton campaign was (Podesta emails).

